# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  PMR is een soort spierreuma

## elkefabry

Ik heb sinds anderhalf jaar PMR en dat schijnt een spierreuma te zijn dat verwant is aan fibromyalgie. Toch zijn er verschillen volgens de dokter en dit zou geneesbaar zijn in de meeste gevallen. Ik merk er echter nog niets van en het is heel pijnlijk. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

----------


## Iemie

Hallo, 
Ik kreeg 2jr geleden spierreuma. Kreeg als medicijn prednisolon. De pijn werd na het innemen vd medicatie onmiddellijk minder.
Ik heb en half jaar prednisolon geslikt, ik moest in juni 2011 geopereerd worden aan mn rug(staat los vd spierreuma) Ik moest voor de operatie stoppen met de prednisolon. Heb t ook niet meer gebruikt. Heb nu in al mn botten/spieren pijn.
Krijg jij medicatie van een arts?

Sterkte, groeten Iemie

----------


## hobbyfem

Wat is het verschil tussen Fibromyalgie ( heb ik al jaren) en PMR? groetjes Fem

----------


## elkefabry

> Wat is het verschil tussen Fibromyalgie ( heb ik al jaren) en PMR? groetjes Fem


sorry, dat is voor mij niet uit te leggen (weet het ook maar half). zoek het eens bij google,want mijn diagnose komt van mijn dokter.ik weet wel dat er paralellen zijn. Moedig voortgaan maar!

----------

